# something wrong..scratching my head



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I picked up a small older skid steer to play with after selling my mowing stuff off. It is a Case 1816. I was looking at the skid next to my big blower and realized this: Blower weighs maybe 400 lbs- Skid weights about 2400 lbs w/bucket. Blower has a 20hp engine- Skid has a 16hp engine. Something is very wrong with this pic! I should have the 20 on the skid and a smaller one on blower- Actually won't happen.. but that 20hp Honda would be a good power plant for the skid. The skid has a OHV industrial Tecumseh and it runs good so it will be fine (for now)- But just scratched my head over the oddity of horsepower verses weight comparison. Goes to show you it ain't all about horsepower but torque is more important in many/most applications.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

It's more about the awesome power of hydraulics!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's the problem with going for more power. Now that you have the twin cyl 20hp snow blower you have to move up to something way crazier for the skid steer. How about a VW Rabbit turbo diesel transplant ?? That would have some torque 
.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Geno said:


> I picked up a small older skid steer to play with after selling my mowing stuff off. It is a Case 1816. I was looking at the skid next to my big blower and realized this: Blower weighs maybe 400 lbs- Skid weights about 2400 lbs w/bucket. Blower has a 20hp engine- Skid has a 16hp engine. Something is very wrong with this pic! I should have the 20 on the skid and a smaller one on blower- Actually won't happen.. but that 20hp Honda would be a good power plant for the skid. The skid has a OHV industrial Tecumseh and it runs good so it will be fine (for now)- But just scratched my head over the oddity of horsepower verses weight comparison. Goes to show you it ain't all about horsepower but torque is more important in many/most applications.


I've always believed this about the importance of torque but for too many it's all about the ponies.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*skid.. Kiss4frog..*

That yours? looks nice shape. Better than mine. I bought a rops cage for a bobcat 731 and have to cut it down and weld too adapt to mine (this summer project)- scares daylights out of me not to have rops on it. The original is gone and hard to find. room is tight but..maybe a rabbit engine or a 3-cylinder geo? for now the tec is good.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've seen folks use those 3-cyl geo engines in zero turn mowers work out well. 

Just a word of caution in this sort of mod, the hydraulics may not be able to handle the added pressures. I know that's part of the fun of modifying anything, finding the next weakest part, but with hydro that can be a little dangerous.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*good point..*

Good point db9938. I'm going to keep the hp within 18-22 hp range and same rpm as specs of tec. But- if tec does the job not touching it (although not starting now- car wash blues)


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

And then there are these:
B-Series, small diesel engine, single cylinder engine - HATZ Diesel

And this might simplify it:

Hydraulic pumps, industrial diesel engine - HATZ Diesel


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Geno said:


> That yours? looks nice shape. Better than mine. I bought a rops cage for a bobcat 731 and have to cut it down and weld too adapt to mine (this summer project)- scares daylights out of me not to have rops on it. The original is gone and hard to find. room is tight but..maybe a rabbit engine or a 3-cylinder geo? for now the tec is good.



Nope, I wish I had one. Just tossed up a picture to "show" what they look like.

With a bigger motor it's just a matter of controlling RPM. It's the RPM of the pump that makes pressure. If you stuck a Cadillac 500 CID V8 in there but limited it to the RPM the 16 hp is doing you'd have the same pressure in the hydraulics you'd just NEVER hear the RPM drop or the engine "load" when picking up a load 
The danger isn't how big an engine you have it's bumping up the RPM which would increase pressure and volume.

I was looking at a slightly larger one with a blown engine and thinking of going the non turbo VW diesel route.  Yours doesn't look like you have much room to go bigger.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks- I heard of v-twins being put in but tight squeeze. I think if tec pans out I'll leave it in. I could even bore it out to about 20hp later date.. But we'll see.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

I wonder if one of those Ford industrial v4's would fit on there? They are all iron and still weigh less than 200 lbs. They are also a lot shorter front to back than a 3 or 4 cylinder ( I think only 12-15"). Probably good for 30-40hp at 3600.


----------

